# 8bit Music Maker/sounds



## 463098 (Dec 31, 2008)

I either need a simple 8 bit music maker, something along the lines of FL Studio 8.

Or just a whole lot of 8bit sound packs: Drum,hit, snare, hat,percussion, synthersizers. Not loops just sounds.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## XanderCrews01 (Jun 2, 2009)

Hey. There are many 8 bit vst out there. google Tweakbench. They have many freeware vst that you can use in Fl Studio. Tweakbench has a drum synth that is easy to use inside of fl. If you can find Unknown 64 it has some drum presets. And you can make all sorts of sounds with YMVST My personal favorite is Basic 64. Good luck

http://www.delamancha.co.uk/basic.htm

Available at the link above is basic 64. Magical 8 Bit is good. and ymvst is good too. If you have any questions feel free to ask.

http://www.ymck.net/english/download/index.html M8B

http://www.preromanbritain.com/ymvst/index.html YMVST


----------

